# Lost DRE Paco style sleeping pads at WW Ranger Station



## emptypockets (Apr 11, 2009)

I was there. Must have got there right after you left. Another group was there on that side of the ramp. They talked about how you had left your paco pads and they took them over to the ranger station. So you might call Westwater and ask.


----------



## Big Bunny (May 5, 2009)

*No dice at WW Ranger station*

Thanks for the information emptypockets. I checked again with Moab BLM this morning and the WW rangers have not seen any paco pads around the station.


----------



## emptypockets (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, that sucks. The two guys that pulled in behind you on the boat ramp were carrying them toward the ranger's office as I drove off. I don't know what happened after that. I just remember overhearing them discuss how you had left them as I was loading up. If it had been me, I would have taken them, you would have them back, and I would be enjoying a shiltz and a turkey leg right now.


----------



## emptypockets (Apr 11, 2009)

Thinking about this some more.... We were all camped at Black Rocks on Sunday night. The RH office should have contact information for everyone out there. Maybe they could send out an e-mail asking if anyone has them?

For what they charge for those permits, they should be brining us ice and beer everyday. Seems like the least they could do.


----------



## Big Bunny (May 5, 2009)

No banana once again emptypockets- BLM won't send out e-mails to the other folks at BR on Sunday night. Maybe it will turn up this weekend...... *fingers crossed*


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

keep yer eyes peeled for a mean old hombre by the name o paco bob. he's a wiley feller and may have been doing some paco rustling out in them parts.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Ahhh, yes Paco Bob. Knew him well, muxt killed 23 including the nrs boys.....


----------



## BLM_Moab (Feb 25, 2011)

*lost pacos are at the Westwater ranger station*

Greetings - the missing paco pads are being held at the Westwater ranger station and may be picked up at your convenience. I am not sure how things got confused but the rangers tell me that the pads are there and waiting for you... Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Big Bunny (May 5, 2009)

Great News! Turkey Leg to Alan from WW Ranger station and a Schlitz to whoever brought them up to the ranger station! Thanks Buzzards! SYOTR!


----------

